# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Festival of the Wind - lễ hội thả diều lớn nhất Australia

## nguyetnt

Cá voi khổng lồ, cá đuối, hổ, gấu teddy và nhiều loại động vật khác hôm qua bay lượn trên bãi biển Bondi trong lễ hội thả diều lớn nhất Australia.


Hàng nghìn người đổ về bãi biển Bondi, bãi biển nổi tiếng nhất Sydney
để xem thả diều. Ảnh: DailyTelegraph
Có lịch sử hơn 30 năm, lễ hội thả diều mang tên Festival của Gió (Festival of the Wind) là một trong những sự kiện thường niên nổi tiếng nhất của Sydney, Australia.

Tại lễ hội, các thành viên của Hội những người thả diều Australia đã thể hiện tài năng và sáng tạo. Những thiết kế diều từ Trung Quốc, Ấn Độ, Malaysia và Nhật Bản cũng được thỏa sức tung bay trên bầu trời Australia.

Ngoài màn thả diều, lễ hội còn bao gồm các gian ẩm thực trên khắp thế giới, những lớp học nhảy miễn phí và những chương trình múa rối. Mùa xuân ở Sydney đem đến thời tiết lý tưởng cho việc thả diều, với những ngày trời xanh trong và gió nhẹ.



Lễ hội thả diều diễn ra hôm qua tại bãi biển Bondi,
bãi biển nổi tiếng nhất Sydney. Ảnh: DailyTelegraph


Chú gấu teddy bay cùng trái tim. Các thiết kết từ Trung Quốc, Ấn Độ,
Malaysia và Nhật Bản cũng quy tụ tại đây. Ảnh: AFP


Chú cá voi khổng lồ lớn gần bằng loài cá voi thực. Ảnh: AFP


Chú cá voi bay trên trời thay vì dưới biển. Ảnh: EPA 

Người ngoài hành tinh bay cùng cá và xe buýt trường học trên bầu trời. Ảnh: EPA


Các cô gái chụp ảnh cùng diều. Ảnh: DailyTelegraph


Lễ hội thả diều quốc tế thường niên tại Australia có lịch sử hơn 30 năm. Ảnh: AFP


Chú hổ như đang nhảy bổ vào người thả diều. Ảnh: TheAge


Hai chiếc diều có đuôi lạ mắt. Ảnh: TheAge


Sự kiện thu hút hàng nghìn người đến tham gia thả diều
và chiêm ngưỡng, trong đó có nhiều trẻ em. Ảnh: TheAge





> Clip vào đây để xem *Video Festival of the Wind - lễ hội thả diều lớn nhất Australia*
> (Video: ABC News)



Theo: Trọng Giáp / vnexpress.net

----------


## h20love

nhiều hình đẹp quá

----------


## lunas2

ôi nhìn thick quá

----------


## khanhszin

diều ngộ nghĩk quá

----------

